# Is this water weight?



## faight (Mar 16, 2017)

Dieted for 6 months, finished with DNP. Very dehydrated. Now on my bulk, I've gained around 7 pounds in 9 days. I figure this is water weight from Dbol?  Or am I eating too much of this fatty 85/15 ground meat where I'm guessing the calorie content at around 900 cals for 1lb?
(I know I'm not supposed to have fatty meats)


----------



## psych (Mar 16, 2017)

fat doesnt pack on that fast. Weight of the food but i'm guessing you're still pooping. Gonna say water weight.  When the cuts go smooth it's water.


----------



## Sully (Mar 16, 2017)

7 lbs in 9 days is almost guaranteed to be water. Neither fat nor muscle build that quickly. And if you were already dehydrated from cutting, your body will retain fluids quickly to rehydrate itself.


----------



## squatster (Mar 17, 2017)

Water man


----------



## faight (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks guys, that's what I figured! 
Someone once told me that we need to get our fats from meats but I noticed that red meats increase LDL (the bad cholesterol)which I think may be a bad thing since we're on cycle? What ya think?


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 17, 2017)

You need to eat the right types of fats.. fat from mest is not good. Fats from fish and nuts are. Look up my threads and you'll see a write up i did.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 17, 2017)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/bodybuildi...es-fats-structures-uses-why-we-need-them.html


----------



## Sully (Mar 17, 2017)

Fat from meat isn't necessarily terrible. Your body needs a certain amount of saturated fats; we just tend to get a little too much of them. Lean grass fed beef is known to lower in saturated fat while being higher in unsaturated fat as well. It's worth the price if you're concerned about your cholesterol levels.


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 17, 2017)

Eat Bison instead


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 17, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Eat Bison instead



I wish it was more readily available to me. I'd certainly rather have Bison.


----------



## Sully (Mar 18, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Eat Bison instead



A great choice if it's readily available to you. Plus it tastes better than even grass fed beef. And it's typically about the same price, as well.


----------



## faight (Mar 18, 2017)

Should I be aiming to put something on up to like 1 lb a week?


----------



## Sully (Mar 18, 2017)

faight said:


> Should I be aiming to put something on up to like 1 lb a week?



Are you talking about fat or muscle?


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 18, 2017)

No offense but it sounds like you should not be using any AAS and need to learn about nutrition and weight lifting bare minimum. Some classes in anatomy, physiology and biology or biochemistry would really set you up to be well educated and not rely on others conjecture. Bro science is good in certain situations, but the best situation is when an educated person can do their own research and come to their own conclusion. 

We all share info here but non of us will just take a stranger's opinion (info) to heart without researching it ourselves.

Maybe i am misreading and jumping to a conclusion but if you are a super noob to all of this, you are so much better eating right and training building a better natural base than building on that with aas. Most natural prople can at least add an extra 10lbs of lean muscle in 1-3 years just buy being well educated and dedicated to the discipline. You will be better able to keep your gains when coming off cycles too.

I seriously do not want to come off as a dick and our new members get flamed here on anasci... totally the opposite. We like to see our members not get hurt and be well educated.


----------



## faight (Mar 19, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Are you talking about fat or muscle?



Not sure what you are trying to say? Why would anyone want to gain fat?




lycan Venom said:


> No offense but it sounds like you should not be using any AAS and need to learn about nutrition and weight lifting bare minimum. Some classes in anatomy, physiology and biology or biochemistry would really set you up to be well educated and not rely on others conjecture. Bro science is good in certain situations, but the best situation is when an educated person can do their own research and come to their own conclusion.
> 
> We all share info here but non of us will just take a stranger's opinion (info) to heart without researching it ourselves.
> 
> ...


You may be on to something. I've only been doing this for a lot of my life


----------



## Sully (Mar 19, 2017)

faight said:


> Not sure what you are trying to say? Why would anyone want to gain fat?



It's not that anyone wants to gain fat, but it's generally accepted that when bulking one is going to put on a certain amount of fat at the same time as muscle. It's virtually impossible to build muscle without putting on some fat. You haven't been that clear about your goals or plan is at this point.


----------



## psych (Mar 20, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Eat Bison instead



Shut up hippie bison taste like shit! I';m just fuckin with ya....

Bison is awesome. Just tends to be very dryevery time I had it.

If the fat is solid at room temp bad
If its an oil at room temp good.


----------



## jamesroben (Apr 7, 2017)

Too much fats are not good for health so it is good to take reasonable amount of fats in diet. Anyhow good discussion and useful suggestions.


----------



## faight (Apr 8, 2017)

Ya I call bullshit


----------



## ThatSickRip (Apr 11, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> 7 lbs in 9 days is almost guaranteed to be water. Neither fat nor muscle build that quickly. And if you were already dehydrated from cutting, your body will retain fluids quickly to rehydrate itself.



This. Plus depending on how strict your dieting was, your body may be holding on to everything at first until it gets back to normal


----------

